# Upcoming Games



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

our next 4 games are against 3 of the best teams in the NBA (dallas, suns, spurs)and Denver who are always a challenge, in my opinion this will show us where we stand in the NBA at the moment without yao and whether we can maintain the intensity

Dallas - although we blew them out by 40 last time we got them in a slump and yao was scorchin
Phoenix - can we keep up the pace?
Denver - not sure if Melo is back but with AI they will always be dangerous ( god i hate steven blake)
San Antonio - well what can you say??? best team in the NBA?


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If we can win 2 of those games it would be great, without Yao our inside-game is pretty poor and you need some inside-scoring to win those games constantly.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

All im concerned is the PHX Dallas back to back games. Im pretty sure we can beat Denver cause Carmelo comes back on the 22nd right? S.A will be tough but Dallas and PhX man


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Its as mean a streach as they come. Denver is a must win to avoid slumping. And as mentioned above, one win against one of the others would be amazing.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Winning these games will prove that we are the best team in the NBA. Point.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Winning these games will prove that we are the best team in the NBA. Point.


LOL you mean all 4 damn your as optimistic as they come........


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

This could have been that kind of chance to prove that kind of strength... had Yao been healthy. Then I would have been real excited about this as an oppertunity for this team to prove itself!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

hroz said:


> LOL you mean all 4 damn your as optimistic as they come........


You know what they say:

"Don't worry, be happy."

In this case: "Don't worry, be optimistic." 

It's scientifically demonstrated that optimistics live longer.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> You know what they say:
> 
> "Don't worry, be happy."
> 
> ...


Really in that case, we are gonna win all 4, not only are we gonna win all 4 but we are going to blow them out by atleast 30 points each game. Also Snyder Wells & Yao will all miracly be fit. Also Nash & Garnett will be cut by their respective sides and will demand to sign with the Rockets for next to nothing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Really in that case, we are gonna win all 4, not only are we gonna win all 4 but we are going to blow them out by atleast 30 points each game. Also Snyder Wells & Yao will all miracly be fit. Also Nash & Garnett will be cut by their respective sides and will demand to sign with the Rockets for next to nothing.


It's a fine line between optimism self-induced high..... :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> It's a fine line between optimism self-induced high..... :biggrin:


Yeah I think I was alittle deluded

Anyways was hoping to win atleast 2 out 4.
I predicted we would win 1 of 4. Spurs and Suns one of them we got to upset and we must beat the Nuggets.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Well one down... could we steal one against the Spurs?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMac did his job last night. Deveon George had a career night the same way Corliss Williamson did against us in Sacramento. It happens sometimes.

Even though we lost that game we actually match up pretty well against Dallas now. Phoenix is the game I'm interested in tonight. We never seem to play well against them but, it will be interesting to see what we do against them without Yao in there.

I know JVG said he wasn't going to play Snyder or Bonzi right now since we are winning but, he might have to back off that stuff today.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tonight is going to be rough.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Well one down... could we steal one against the Spurs?


Well we did it once this season, we can do it again right??


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

This was probabley our WORST week since the last 12 games. Assuming TMAC appears for the rest of January, from here on out this is my prediction: 

vs. Denver - W
at San Antonio - L
vs. Portland - W
vs. Phi - W 
vs. Sea - W

record: 29-16


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn now the best we can do is 1 game of the 4 and thats against the Spurs not exactly an easy team to beat, worse its at their home.


----------

